# Gentoo auf Laptop (Toshiba M70-239) - neue probleme Seite 2

## bd_italy

Hallo,

ich habe mir oben genantes Notebook zu studienzwecke zugelegt. Aufgrund von Zeitmangel muss ich jetzt dieses Wochenende(fr-So mittag) Windows und Gentoo

draufmachen, damit ich dann damit arbeiten kann. Eine Linux-Umgebung benötige ich zum studieren, Gentoo nehme ich weil ichs hier schon am laufen habe und es mir gefällt   :Smile: 

Da die Zeit recht knapp bemessen ist (ich will ja nicht den ganzen Tag am PC sitzen) bereite ich mich seit einigen Tagen durch lesen 

von HowTos und in Foren darauf vor.

In diesem Thread wollte ich die Ideen und Lösungen dazu sammeln, hier die konkreten Fragen:

Windows und Linux gleichzeitig

Ich wollte mich an dieses How To halten:

http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/Dual_Boot

zuerst alles platt machen da ich von der Uni eine Win XP Prof. Lizenz bekomme und hier nur Home vorinstalliert ist

irgendwelche einwände?

Partitionierung

eines vorweg: ja, ich habe den Thread "Häufige Probleme und deren Lösungen" gelesen, aber keine Hilfe schien für mich passend...

ich dachte an:

     /dev/hda1 Primär - Windows - 10GB 

    /dev/hda2 Primär - /boot - 100 MB 

    /dev/hda3 Erweiterte Partition 

    /dev/hda5 Logisch - Swap - 1 × RAM = 1 GB

    /dev/hda6 Logisch - / (Root) - 5GB  

    /dev/hda7 Logisch - /home 3GB 

    /dev/hda8 Logisch - für Daten usw.

ist das Sinnvoll??

Zugriff auf Daten von beiden Betriebssystemen

Die Daten von /dev/hda8 und besser noch auch /dev/hda7 sollten von beiden BS zugegriffen werdne, welches Dateisystem sollte ich da benutzen

geht das mit dem home überhaupt?

wie sieht es mit der NTFS Unterstützung zwischenzeitlich aus?

Das letzte mal als ich das probiert habe ging nur lesen, schreiben zerstörte die Partition....   :Rolling Eyes: 

Kernel

ich möchte einen Kernel der nur das drin hat was ich benötige(also schlank und schnell) , möchte aber verhindern dass 

ich wie beim letzten mal 7 Kernel machen kann biss alles funktionierte...

was muss aktiviert sein um folgendes zum Laufen zu bekommen:

- Touchpad des NB der Firma Alps

- Grafik des 915GM Express Chipsatz 

- Sound Realtek ALC250 (on board) 

- LAN Hersteller : Realtek Typ : 8100CL (on board) 

- WLAN 802.11b/g Intel® PRO/Wireless 2200 LAN Mini PCI Adapter integriert in Intel® Centrino Mobil Technologie 

- Double Layer DVD Brenner inkl. DVD-Ram

- Support für USB-Flash-Speicher

- 5-in-1 Bridge Media slot  des NB

genauere Daten kann ich fals gewünscht liefern wenn ich eine gentoo-cd boote und mir jemand sagt wie ich die bekomme...

Multimedia Tasten

um die Multimediatasten zum funktionieren zu überreden, habe ich biss jetzt nur dieses How2 gefunden,

hat das schon jemand ausprobiert? 

http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/Multimediatasten

CPU Frequenz regeln, Hibernate, SuspendToDisk

was gibt es diesbezüglich zu beachten?

kennt jemand eine Anletung mit der man auch versch. Profile machen kann??

z.B.:strom, akku, film schauen, präsentation etc?

Installation

das: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/handbook/handbook-x86.xml müsste doch die aktuelle

Installanleitung sein, oder?

und die Datei stage3-i686-2006.1.tar.bz2 das richtige image, oder?

so, sollten sich noch weitere Probleme, Fragen etc.  vor bzw. wärend der Installation ergeben, werde ich sie hier posten

danke im voraus für eure Hilfe und grüße aus Italy

bd_italyLast edited by bd_italy on Tue Oct 03, 2006 7:02 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## nikaya

 *bd_italy wrote:*   

> 
> 
> zuerst alles platt machen da ich von der Uni eine Win XP Prof. Lizenz bekomme und hier nur Home vorinstalliert ist
> 
> irgendwelche einwände?
> ...

 

Ist i.O.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Partitionierung
> 
> eines vorweg: ja, ich habe den Thread "Häufige Probleme und deren Lösungen" gelesen, aber keine Hilfe schien für mich passend...
> ...

 

5GB für / ist imho zu wenig da /usr (distfiles) und /var unter Gentoo viel Platz beanspruchen.Bei mir sieht es im Moment so aus:

```
Dateisystem          Größe Benut  Verf Ben% Eingehängt auf

/dev/hda1              24G  7,6G   16G  33% /

```

10GB wäre das mindeste,mehr ist besser.

Für /home 3GB kommt mir ein bißchen wenig vor,aber ich weiß ja nicht was da drauf soll.Für nur-Office reicht es bestimmt.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Installation
> 
> das: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/handbook/handbook-x86.xml müsste doch die aktuelle
> ...

 

Jo,korrekt.

----------

## May-C

bezüglich suspend:

ich würde die suspend2-sources nehmen.

Hier noch eine Documentation zu Powersave:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/power-management-guide.xml

Ich persönlich benütze powersave zusammen mit kpowersave (leider finde ich kein howto dazu). Falls du vor hast kde zu benützen würde ich mir das mal anschauen.

----------

## AnubisTheKing

Alos ich finde 10GB für  Windows schon etwas wenig. Wenn man da ein paar Programme installiert (selbst wenn man dafür ne eigene Partition benutzt, die meisten Programme legen immer irgendwelche dlls i Windowsverzeichnis ab) und auch noch alle Patches installieren will wird das mit der Zeit echt knapp. Würde da eher so 15GB für Windows einplanen.

Und das plattmachen von dem mitgleiferten Windows würde ich davon abhängig machen, ob Toshiba auch alle Treiber für die Komponenten zum download anbietet.  Wenn nicht, dann lass lieber das alte drauf. Nachteil an dem platt machen von dem Windows kann auch sein, dass nicht alle mitgelieferte Software auf CD mitgeliefert wird, sondern schon installiert sind. Die kannst du dann also auch nur schwerlich nutzen.

Ob als swap 1GB reicht weis ich nicht genau. Denn wenn du suspend du disk amchen willst wird dein RAM ja in den SWAP geschreiben. Ka ob da wirklich 1GB reicht oder ob es ein paar MB mehr sein sollten.

Für den WLAN treiber einfach

net-wireless/ipw2200

net-wireless/ipw2200-firmware

benutzen.

Fur die Multimediatasten würde icch Lineakd benutzten (wird auch in dem Howto erwähnt). Da ist es egal ob du kde,gnome oder was weis ich benutzt. Das läuft solange dein X läuft  :Smile: .

Viel Erfolg dann noch

AnubisTheKing

----------

## dave87

Hi.

 *bd_italy wrote:*   

> 
> 
>      /dev/hda1 Primär - Windows - 10GB 
> 
>     /dev/hda2 Primär - /boot - 100 MB 
> ...

 

100 mb für /boot erscheinen mir nen bissl groß, imho sollten da locker 25 mb reichen.

Bei sowenig Platz (8gb) würde ich überlegen nur / und nicht / und /home einzeln zu machen, da so nicht z.bsp. auf /home noch 2 gb frei sind aber auf / zuwenig Platz ist.

 *bd_italy wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Zugriff auf Daten von beiden Betriebssystemen
> 
> Die Daten von /dev/hda8 und besser noch auch /dev/hda7 sollten von beiden BS zugegriffen werdne, welches Dateisystem sollte ich da benutzen
> ...

 

Fat32, nur glaub ich nicht das du damit auch dein /home machen kannst, lasse mich aber gern eines besseren belehren.

 *bd_italy wrote:*   

> Kernel
> 
> ich möchte einen Kernel der nur das drin hat was ich benötige(also schlank und schnell) , möchte aber verhindern dass 
> 
> ich wie beim letzten mal 7 Kernel machen kann biss alles funktionierte...
> ...

 

Ich würde nen genkernel empfehlen (sollte auf ziemlich viel Hardware laufen), ihn kopieren (das man noch einen fürn Notfall hat) und alles unwichtige rauswerfen. So hast du auch schneller ein "benutzbares" System.

 *bd_italy wrote:*   

> CPU Frequenz regeln, Hibernate, SuspendToDisk
> 
> was gibt es diesbezüglich zu beachten?
> 
> kennt jemand eine Anletung mit der man auch versch. Profile machen kann??
> ...

 

Kpowersave is nicht schlecht. Sollte aber auch auf gentoo.org oder im gentoo wiki einige Howtos dazu geben.

----------

## c_m

 *AnubisTheKing wrote:*   

> Denn wenn du suspend du disk amchen willst wird dein RAM ja in den SWAP geschreiben. 

 

nicht unbedingt! Es gibt auch die möglichkeit alles in eine Suspend Datei zu schreiben. Die option dafür im Kernel nennt sich dann Filewriter.

----------

## firefly

bei suspend to disk sollte die selbe größe an swap wie RAM reichen. Ganz besonders wenn man suspend2 verwendet, da es compression des suspend-images unterstüzt.

----------

## anime-otaku

Da ich annehme, dass du ne 80GB Platte hast, schlage ich folgende Konfiguration vor:

/dev/hda (bis 4 ist primär)

1 - /boot/ 25MB sollten reichen

2 - Windows - ntfs/fat32 - ich empfehle 20GByte (allein alle Patches brauchen über ein Gig)

3 - / - ext3 - 10GB (wenns knapp wird mal /usr/portage/distfiles/* löschen, bzw. mit eclean oder so)

4 - erweitert

5 - /home/ - ext2/3 - 5GB 

5 - swap ist 1GB ok

6 - allgemeine partition - fat32 - /mnt/hda6 - D: - Rest

Für den Zugriff von Windows auf ext2/3 gibt es http://www.fs-driver.org/

Für den vollen Zugriff auf ntfs gibt es captive-ntfs im portage.

----------

## dave87

Wenn du schon alles neu partitionierst, könntest du auch gleich /usr/portage auf ne eigene Partition machen, was gerade bei langsamen Laptopplatten mehr Speed bringt.

Je nach sync-verhalten würde ich ne reiserfs 3.5/3.6 mit notail+noatime option  *Wiki wrote:*   

> Using notail each block will contain fragments from only one file. With tail, reiserfs will pack file fragments into the unused space of the blocks, reducing the amount of real disk space used. However, you leave no or little room for files to grow causing your file system to more easily fragment. Reiserfs with tail is good if you have many small files that don't change in size. Only the first holds for the portage tree. So you should only skip the notail option if you really need free space on /. 

 

oder ein optimiertes ext2 emfehlen.

Die Distfiles / Packages kann man dann per Option in der make.conf

```

#beispiel

DISTDIR="/usr/distfiles"
```

wo anderst hinlegen.

Wiki-Artikel

Post dazu im englischen Forumsteil

//edit: Die Links^^ gehen davon aus das man nen portage-file statt ner extra Partition hat, die meisten Optimierungen, Mountoptionen etc sollten aber trotzdem funktionieren.

----------

## bd_italy

Hallo,

danke an alle für eure rege beteiligung...

also:

 *Quote:*   

> Da ich annehme, dass du ne 80GB Platte hast, schlage ich folgende Konfiguration vor:
> 
> /dev/hda (bis 4 ist primär)
> 
> 1 - /boot/ 25MB sollten reichen
> ...

 

gesehen und genemigt   :Very Happy: 

 *Quote:*   

> Für den WLAN treiber einfach
> 
> net-wireless/ipw2200
> 
> net-wireless/ipw2200-firmware
> ...

 

einfach die zwei emergen, oder wie, oder was??

haste vill. ein beispiel, konfiganleitung oder so für mich?   :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Fur die Multimediatasten würde icch Lineakd benutzten

 

darin muss ich mich erst einlesen, aber danke

 *Quote:*   

> Ich persönlich benütze powersave zusammen mit kpowersave (leider finde ich kein howto dazu).

 

ich leider auch nicht, muss mal weiter suchen...

ansonsten versuche ich mich mit der anleitung:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/power-management-guide.xml

so, jetzt bleiben noch fragen bezüglich wichtigen optionen im kernel offen, da ich

nur ungern einen genkernel möchte....

und die swap-größe

grüße

bd_italy

dit:

habe zum WLAN noch das gefunden:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_ipw2200

worin liegt der Unterschied zum bereits vorgeschlagenen Weg?

und soll dieser Weg um das Touchpad zu installieren vor oder nach dem emerge von kde geschehen?

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_Synaptics_Touchpad

----------

## AnubisTheKing

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> Für den WLAN treiber einfach 
> ...

 

Ja also im kernel musst du den Wireless LAN support unter Netwerok device support -> Wirelss LAN an haben. Treiber musst du da keine Auswählen. Es gibt dort aber auch schon den ipw2200 Treiber auszuwählen. Kannst den vielleicht auch ausprobieren. Dann musst du warscheinlich nur noch die Firmware mit

```

emerge net-wireless/ipw2200-firmware 

```

installieren. Ansonsten eben den Treiber und die Firmeware aus portage installieren. So habe ich das bei mir laufen und es klappt wunderbar. Wenn du die Karte dann benutzten willst einfach ipw2200 in /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 schreiben. Dann wird der bei jedem Start geladen. Per Hand mit mit

```

insmod ipw2200

```

laden. Wunder dich nicht, das WLAN device taucht nicht als wlan0 oder so auf. Bei mir ist es eth0 (treiber wird vor allen anderen netzwerktreibern geladen).

Grüße

AnubisTheKing

----------

## bd_italy

hi,

habe mich jetzt an die anleitung gehalten und gentoo draufgemacht..lief auch eigentlich alles nach plan..biss zum reboot    :Shocked: 

der Fehler (schnell vom Läppy abgeschrieben...) :

```

VFS: Cannot open root device "sda3" or unknown-block(0,0)

Please append a correct "root=" boot option

Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)

```

sda desshalb weil mein läppy eine sata platte eingebaut hat, in der fstab habe ichs auch als sda eingetrgen, partitionen stimmen auch...

habe grub nach anleitung installiert, hier der auszug aus meiner conf ( habe von der cd gebootet, sda1 gemountet und abgeschrieben) :

```

default 0

timeout 20

splashimage=[cut] //pfad habe ich kontrolliert

title=Gentoo Linux

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6[cut] root=/dev/sda3 //pfad des kernels auch kontrolliert

title= windows xp

rootnoverify(hd0,1)

makeactive

chainloader +1

```

sda1 = /boot

sda2 = Windows

sda3=/

......

irgendwelche ideen?

was muss ich ändern, bzw. wie komme ich in mein system um es zu ändern? von der live-cd booten, und dan?

grüße aus dem schönen Südtirol

bd_italy

dit:

=======================================================================

oder anders gefragt: falls es wie in der anleitung geschrieben ist stimmt dass grub in manchen fällen nicht funktioniert, wie bekomme ich

grub weck um lilo draufzumachen? weil da müsste ich doch anstatt /dev/hda /dev/sda eintragen können, oder?

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=10#doc_chap3

----------

## firefly

den richtigen treiber im kernel vergessen ein zubauen? scsi-disk support fest im kernel?

EDIT:

da diese fehlermeldung kommt, kann es sich nicht um einen grub fehler handeln, da ja der kernel von grub geladen wurde  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> VFS: Cannot open root device "sda3" or unknown-block(0,0)
> 
> Please append a correct "root=" boot option
> 
> Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0) 

 

----------

## bd_italy

 *firefly wrote:*   

> den richtigen treiber im kernel vergessen ein zubauen? scsi-disk support fest im kernel?
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> da diese fehlermeldung kommt, kann es sich nicht um einen grub fehler handeln, da ja der kernel von grub geladen wurde 
> ...

 

müsste eigentlich drinnen sein...aber wie komme ich an die "alte" konfiguration um es zu kontrollieren bzw. um nur diese Änderung neu dazuzugeben und nochmal einen kernel zu backen?

----------

## firefly

die konfiguration wird im kernel-source verzeichniss gespeichert  :Smile: 

einfach mit ner live-cd starten in dein system chrooten, in das kernel-source verzeichniss gehen und dann per make menuconfig die notwendigen änderungen vornehmen. Danach einfach den kernel wie bekannt übersetzen und nach /boot kopieren.

Ach ja du kannst desweiteren nachschauen, ob du auch den dateisystem treiber, welche du für die root-partition verwendest fest im kernel ist.

----------

## bd_italy

hallo,

von der live-cd starten kann ich   :Very Happy: 

 *firefly wrote:*   

> in dein system chrooten

 

keinen plan was ich da genau machen muss....   :Embarassed: 

 *firefly wrote:*   

> 
> 
> in das kernel-source verzeichniss gehen und dann per make menuconfig die notwendigen änderungen vornehmen. Danach einfach den kernel wie bekannt übersetzen und nach /boot kopieren. 

 

also

```
cd /usr/src/linux

make menuconfig

make && make modules_install

cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/meinneuerkernel

```

???

 *firefly wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ach ja du kannst desweiteren nachschauen, ob du auch den dateisystem treiber, welche du für die root-partition verwendest fest im kernel 
> 
> 

 

habe ext2, das ist nicht aufgelistet, kann ich da auch   <*> Ext3 journalling file system support nehmen?

Danke für deine Hilfe

----------

## firefly

ext2 = <*> Second extended fs support    :Wink: 

das chroot ist wie bei der installation nur das du halt nichts partitionieren oder formatieren musst  :Wink: 

----------

## bd_italy

 *firefly wrote:*   

> ext2 = <*> Second extended fs support   
> 
> das chroot ist wie bei der installation nur das du halt nichts partitionieren oder formatieren musst 

 

habs geschaft ins system zu kommen, juhu   :Very Happy: 

aber komisch ist, dass beides fest im kernel schon drinnen war   :Rolling Eyes: 

habe in jetzt neu gebaut und werde ihn gleich testen...

mir ist aber geraden eine Warnung beim kernel machen aufgefallen:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> WARNING: drivers/acpiprocessor.o - Section mismatch: reerence to .init.data from .text between 'acpi_processor_power_init' (ad offset 0xf7a) and 'acpi_safe_halt'
> 
> INSTALL drivers/acpi/button.ko
> ...

 

könnte das was damit zu tun haben?

dit:

habe gerade neu gebootet, kein erfolg, gleiches problem...

ideen?

----------

## firefly

die meldung bekomme ich auch hat aber nichts mit deinem boot-problem zu tun.

Also FS-treiber ist fest im kernel dann kann es nur daran liegen das du vergessen hast scsi-disk-support fest im kernel zu machen oder nicht den richtigen treiber für den S-ATA controller fest im kernel.

die ausgabe von lspci wäre nicht verkehrt und welche S-ATA treiber du im kernel ausgewählt hast.

----------

## bd_italy

 *firefly wrote:*   

> die meldung bekomme ich auch hat aber nichts mit deinem boot-problem zu tun.
> 
> Also FS-treiber ist fest im kernel dann kann es nur daran liegen das du vergessen hast scsi-disk-support fest im kernel zu machen oder nicht den richtigen treiber für den S-ATA controller fest im kernel.
> 
> die ausgabe von lspci wäre nicht verkehrt und welche S-ATA treiber du im kernel ausgewählt hast.

 

```

livecd ~ # lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/PM/GMS/910GML Express Processor to DRAM Controller (rev 03)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller (rev 03)

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller (rev 03)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 03)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 03)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #1 (rev 03)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #2 (rev 03)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #3 (rev 03)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #4 (rev 03)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 03)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev d3)

00:1e.2 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)

00:1e.3 Modem: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801FBM (ICH6M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 03)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) IDE Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801FBM (ICH6M) SATA Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 03)

06:01.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)

06:02.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection (rev 05)

06:04.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCIxx21/x515 Cardbus Controller

06:04.2 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller

06:04.3 Mass storage controller: Texas Instruments PCIxx21 Integrated FlashMedia Controller

06:04.4 Class 0805: Texas Instruments PCI6411/6421/6611/6621/7411/7421/7611/7621 Secure Digital Controller

```

```
[*]     Support for SATA (deprecated; conflicts with libata SATA driver) 
```

----------

## firefly

falscher treiber  :Wink:  denn das IDE interface für SATA ist veraltet steht ja auch da  :Wink: 

nimm lieber den SATA support unte SCSI:

```
SCSI device support  --->

<*>   SCSI disk support

 SCSI low-level drivers  ---> 

 <*> Serial ATA (SATA) support 

    <*>   Intel PIIX/ICH SATA support 
```

dann passt es auch wieder mit /dev/sd*  :Wink: 

----------

## bd_italy

 *firefly wrote:*   

> falscher treiber  denn das IDE interface für SATA ist veraltet steht ja auch da 
> 
> nimm lieber den SATA support unte SCSI:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

hi, danke für deine mühe...

der erfolg dieser muss aber leider ein wenig auf sich warten lassen...

ich dachte mir ich kann doch mal in der zwischenzeit win xp auf di freie partition knallen, das war aber ein großer fehler...   :Mad: 

winxp hat sich zwar auf die richtige partition installiert aber irgendwie es geschafft grub zu überschreiben...

mal schauen wie ich das behebe...

werde mal schnell checken ob sich die partitionen geändert haben....

----------

## firefly

Das ist ein typisches problem von Windows, das es einfach ungefragt den MBR der Platte überschreibt.

naja einfach die schritte im handbuch bezüglich grub befolgen und schon ist er wieder im MBR der Platte

----------

## bd_italy

hi,

rießen dank für deine Hilfe...

Das wollte ich zwar eh schon machen, da mir das schon mal passiert ist (damals hat aber Suse Linux den MBR für Win überschrieben)..

aber wie das bei mir und Linux so ist binn ich jetzt 2 Schritte nach vorne gegangen, und wieder einen zurück   :Rolling Eyes: 

heißt jetzt im Klartext: kernel funktioniert, gentoo bootet und der mbr stimt auch wider...

ABER --> die Netzwerkkarte funktioniert nicht... (wird nicht initialisiert und taucht auch nicht in ifconfig auf).

Ich schätze ich muss mir nochmal nen kernel bauen...

könntest du mir einen Tip geben wie ich anhand von lspci sehen kann welche option ich im kernel dafür aktivieren muss?

bzw. welche pakete ich emergen sollte?

Grüße bd_italy

----------

## firefly

 *Quote:*   

> 06:01.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)
> 
> 06:02.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection (rev 05) 

 

also beide karten werden nativ vom linux unterstüzt  :Wink: 

den treiber für die Netzwerkkarte findest du im kernel für wireless lann gibt es dieses paket:

```
net-wireless/ipw2200
```

----------

## bd_italy

hi ,

danke dass du mir imemr noch hilfst   :Very Happy: 

so, das kabelnetz läuft schon mal, 

wireless bin ich noch am machen nach dieser anleitung: http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/Ipw2200

kann aber erst testen ob es funktioniert wenn ich morgen zum kollegen gehe, habe hier kein wlan.

brauche es nur für die uni.

danach gehts ans fröhliche kde emergen   :Cool: 

noch eine frage weils mir gerade auffällt.

beim starten von gentoo wo die ganzen Meldungen kommen und auch jetzt in der Konsole sieht das auf meinen 1.280 x 800 15,4"

sagen wir mal "bescheiden" aus. Ist es irgendwie möglich auch dafür die Auflösung umzustelklen? und nicht nur unter kde?

so long

bd_italy

----------

## nikaya

 *bd_italy wrote:*   

> 
> 
> noch eine frage weils mir gerade auffällt.
> 
> beim starten von gentoo wo die ganzen Meldungen kommen und auch jetzt in der Konsole sieht das auf meinen 1.280 x 800 15,4"
> ...

 

Dafür gibt es den "vga" Parameter in der grub.conf

http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=10#doc_chap1

----------

## firefly

nur wenn er den vesafb treiber nimmt  :Wink:  wenn er vesafb-tng nimmt (sollange er kein 64bit gentoo installiert hat) dann ist die syntax anders

----------

## bd_italy

so,

hier bin ich wider mit neuen problemen   :Embarassed: 

das mit der vga-option habe ich gelassen.. obwohl ich die daten aus der Tabelle genommen habe meldet grub eine falsche Ziffer... mmmhhh..

aber zu den eigentlichen Problemen die mir jetzt beim Arbeiten auffallen:

pc herunterfahren bzw. neu starten

wenn ich das mit einem nicht-root-benutzer mache wirft es mich auf die konsole zurück (beendet also x) und ich muss dann das root-pwd eingeben um herunterzufahren.

kann man das irgendwie umgehen?

system auf deutsch

ich habe zwar vor dem emergen von kde das tutorial zur deutschen lokalisierung durchgeführt, das system ist aber immer noch englisch und ich kann auch nur Englisch als Sprache auswählen. Lässt sichdas irgendwie nachrüsten?

Batterie Restdaueranzeige

habe acpi mit diesem tut. gemacht

http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/power-management-guide.xml

es funktioniert auch, die cpu wird runtergetaktet..

aber irgendwie finde ich keine ordentliche batterie-restdaueranzeige (darf auch gerne nur ein consolen-tool ohne gui sein).

Programme deinstallieren

ich habe bissher noch keine option gefunden um Programme zu deinstallieren (bsp. Klaptop oder Korganizer..)

ein emerge --unmerge findet die packete nicht...

WLAN

ich glaube ich habe mein wlan mit dieser Anleitung erfolgreich installiert bekommen http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_ipw2200

kann ich aber erst morgen testen.

Jetzt habe ich eine Anleitung gefunden wie ich unter linux das wlan konfigurieren muss damit ich in deren WLAN komme.

hier: https://web.inf.unibz.it/wiki/doku.php?id=auth:wireless_lan_using_linux&

dort werden aber sachen wie apt-get blabla verwendet die es unter gentoo ja nicht gibt..könnte sich einer das bitte kurz anschauen und mir sagen wie das "the gentoo way" funktioniert?

So ich glaube das war alles...

wenn mir wider was auffällt was ich mit Hilfe von google nicht lösen kann werde ich mich wider melden....

bd_italy

----------

## nikaya

 *bd_italy wrote:*   

> system auf deutsch 
> 
> ich habe zwar vor dem emergen von kde das tutorial zur deutschen lokalisierung durchgeführt, das system ist aber immer noch englisch und ich kann auch nur Englisch als Sprache auswählen. Lässt sichdas irgendwie nachrüsten?

 

```
emerge -av kde-i18n
```

hast Du gemacht?

 *bd_italy wrote:*   

> Programme deinstallieren 
> 
> ich habe bissher noch keine option gefunden um Programme zu deinstallieren (bsp. Klaptop oder Korganizer..) 
> 
> ein emerge --unmerge findet die packete nicht...

 

Du kennst den Unterschied zwischen monolithischem und modularem KDE?

Da darfst Du nichts durcheinanderschmeißen.

----------

## bd_italy

hallo, hier bin ich wider....

kleiner zwischenbericht:

pc herunterfahren bzw. neu starten  gelöst 

system auf deutsch gelöst 

Programme deinstallieren  mich damit abgefunden dass sie drauf bleiben  :Wink: 

WLAN muss ich morgen an der uni probieren ob mein versuch erfolg hatte...

aktuelle Probleme:

Batteriestandsanzeige

suche ich immer noch was anständiges, KLaptop zeigt noch 5 min. an und schaltet sich ab, wenn ich windows boote kann ich damit noch 2h arbeiten   :Rolling Eyes: 

Sound

habe meine Karte mit alsa konfiguriert, alsa-config darüberlaufen lassen und dann im alsamixer di channels eingeschalten. ich bekomme jedoch keinen sound, bzw. amarok spielt die ganze playlist in 3 sec. runter und meint dan "wiedergabeliste beendet"

kann ich irgendwie in der console einen sound ausgeben um zu sehen ob der fehler an alsa oder amarok liegt?

in beiden logs finde ich nichts was darauf hindeutet. auch ein hilfeforum zu amarok ergab nichts...

ntfs readonly

ich möchte gerne meine ntfs partition read_only mounten, bekomme aber immer die fehlermeldungd dass er den dateisystemtyp ntfs nicht kennt.

ntfs-support ist aber im kernel eingeschalten, irgendwelche ideen?

grüße

bd_italy

----------

## bd_italy

so, muss mich nochmal melden, nachdem leider keiner geantwortet hat.

ich weiß, doppelposts werden nicht gerne gesehen, aber ein neues topic wollte ich wegen den gleichen problemen auch nicht

aufmachen...   :Rolling Eyes: 

habe in der zwischenzeit ettliche mailinglisten, foren und wikis studiert, leider nur mit sehr mäßigem erfolg.

die probleme scheinen gentoo-spezifisch zu sein, da keine der bereits versuchten methoden funktionierte...

am ende des topics werde ich alle wichtigen daten anhängen.

die drei hauptprobleme des tages sind alsa, wlan sowie ntfs...

alsa

wie gesagt wollte ich alsa verwenden um meinen onboardsound zum singen zu überreden, 

alsaconfig wurde auch benutzt und die kanäle unmuted.

weder mit amarok noch mit xmms bekomme ich sound. in xmms kann ich alsa für den output auswählen, in

amarok kann ich nur "auto detect" nehmen..

alle leider werden innerhalb einer sekunde "abgespielt", d.h. es wird versucht die lieder abzuspielen,

irgendwas geht nicht, dann wird zum nächsten gesprungen... in 2 sec. ist die ganze playlist durch 

wlan

ich habe mich an diese anleitung gehalten um das wlan zu aktivieren

http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/Ipw2200

di uni hat mir eine anleitung bereitgestellt anhand welcher ich das netz mit wpa-verschlüsselung einrichten kann...

https://web.inf.unibz.it/wiki/doku.php?id=auth:wireless_lan_using_linux&

das habe ich mal versucht umzusetzten, habe aber als ich es vor 2 tagen probiert nur

Associated with 00:00:00.... erhalten...

kann sich jemand bitte die konfig-dateien ansehen um evtl. grobe fehler zu entdecken?

ntfs

habe diese hilfe benutzt um ntfs zu mounten:

http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/MS_Dateisysteme_mounten#NTFS

gemacht habe ich es mit ntfs-use, kernel ist auch richtig.

ich kann mich auch in die konsole mit root einloggen, das verzeichniss mounten und darauf zugreifen.

trage ich es aber in die /etc/fstab ein um es automatisch beim start zu mounten erhalte ich immer in rot "some devices could not be mount" oder so ähnlich

und fehlen tut dann genau das ntfs -lw.

das wäre ja nicht das schlimmste, ich könnte ja die partition jedes mal von hand mounten, aber das problem ist dass nur root darauf zugreifen kann.

auch wenn der ordner in welches ich die partition einhänge vom user user1 erstellt wurde und die rechte 777 besitzt ändert sich dies

nach dem mounten auf besitzer root und andere dürfen nichts.

dasheißt ich kann die partition nicht über kde bzw. dessen dateimanager erreichen.

so, ich hoffe mir kann jemand anhand der unten angeführten daten ein paar tipps,tricks oder evtl. lösungen verraten.

Grüße bd_italy

=============================================================================

lspci und lsmod

```

laptop ~ # lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/PM/GMS/910GML Express Processor to DRAM Controller (rev 03)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller (rev 03)

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller (rev 03)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 03)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 03)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #1 (rev 03)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #2 (rev 03)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #3 (rev 03)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #4 (rev 03)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 03)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev d3)

00:1e.2 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)

00:1e.3 Modem: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801FBM (ICH6M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 03)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) IDE Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801FBM (ICH6M) SATA Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 03)

06:01.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)

06:02.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection (rev 05)

06:04.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCIxx21/x515 Cardbus Controller

06:04.2 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller

06:04.3 Mass storage controller: Texas Instruments PCIxx21 Integrated FlashMedia Controller

06:04.4 Class 0805: Texas Instruments PCI6411/6421/6611/6621/7411/7421/7611/7621 Secure Digital Controller

laptop ~ # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

ieee80211_crypt_tkip     9472  0

ieee80211_crypt_ccmp     6464  0

ieee80211_crypt_wep     4352  0

snd_seq                40560  0

snd_pcm_oss            31264  0

snd_mixer_oss          13504  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_intel8x0           25692  1

snd_ac97_codec         79136  1 snd_intel8x0

snd_ac97_bus            2240  1 snd_ac97_codec

snd_pcm                61956  3 snd_pcm_oss,snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec

snd_timer              16324  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd                    38500  9 snd_seq,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer

snd_page_alloc          7176  2 snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm

fuse                   33940  0

ipw2200               124424  0

ieee80211              25480  1 ipw2200

ieee80211_crypt         4992  4 ieee80211_crypt_tkip,ieee80211_crypt_ccmp,ieee80211_crypt_wep,ieee80211

laptop ~ #

```

/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf und /etc/conf.d/wireless

```

laptop ~ # cat /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf

 ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

 ctrl_interface_group=0

 eapol_version=1

 ap_scan=0

 fast_reauth=1

 network={

        ssid="SSID1"

        scan_ssid=0

        eap=PEAP

        identity="myusername"

        password="mypasswd"

        # For Debian, Ubuntu,etc. deb packages

        ca_cert="/etc/ssl/certs/Thawte_Premium_Server_CA.pem"

        # For Fedora

        ca_cert="/etc/cert/Thawte_Premium_Server_CA.pem"

        phase1="peaplabel=0"

        phase2="auth=MSCHAPV2"

        priority=10

        key_mgmt=IEEE8021X

        auth_alg=OPEN

}

laptop ~ # cat /etc/conf.d/wireless

key_NETWORK1="s:1234567890123456 enc open"

preffered_aps=("NETWORK1")

config_NETWORK1=("dhcp")

dhcpcd_NETWORK1="-t 5"

```

/etc/fstab

```

laptop ~ # cat /etc/fstab

# /etc/fstab: static file system information.

#

# noatime turns off atimes for increased performance (atimes normally aren't

# needed; notail increases performance of ReiserFS (at the expense of storage

# efficiency).  It's safe to drop the noatime options if you want and to

# switch between notail / tail freely.

#

# The root filesystem should have a pass number of either 0 or 1.

# All other filesystems should have a pass number of 0 or greater than 1.

#

# See the manpage fstab(5) for more information.

#

# <fs>                  <mountpoint>    <type>          <opts>          <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/sda1               /boot           ext2            noatime         1 2

/dev/sda3               /               ext2            noatime         0 1

/dev/sda5               /home           ext2            noatime         0 0

/dev/sda6               none            swap            sw              0 0

/dev/sda7               /media          auto            rw              0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0      /mnt/cdrom      iso9660         noauto,ro       0 0

#/dev/fd0               /mnt/floppy     auto            noauto          0 0

# NOTE: The next line is critical for boot!

none                    /proc           proc            defaults        0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink).

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

none                    /dev/shm        tmpfs           nodev,nosuid,noexec    0 0

laptop ~ #

```

```

laptop ~ # iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

eth1      radio off  ESSID:"SSID1"

          Mode:Managed  Channel:0  Access Point: Not-Associated

          Bit Rate:0 kb/s   Tx-Power=off   Sensitivity=8/0

          Retry limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

```

----------

